# How many kids do you want?



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 30, 2010)

For those of you who were upset over their inability to vote on my other poll I wanted give you the opportunity to participate as well. 

So... How many kids would you like to have?


----------



## calgal (Apr 30, 2010)

Infertility is no joke.


----------



## T.A.G. (Apr 30, 2010)

Ideally I would like one boy then a girl and then adopt one
but lets see whats in God's plan


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't have a particular number. We'll see.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2010)

As many as God would allow me. I would have had many more if it was up to me. He makes babies and gives heritages.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted as many as the Lord allows, but if at some point a doctor that I trusted said that my health would be at risk, (I have had three c-sections in 3.5 years--hard on uterus) we would probably decide to do something permanent to preserve my life : ( However, with my third c/s, while he was cutting me up, the doctor said I looked good to go for more!
I would definitely be sad to hear that type of news, but trust that God will give us every child that we are meant to have.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 30, 2010)

Maried at 19.
First child at 20.
Second at 22.
Third at 25.







And we don't want an odd number of kids, so...


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 30, 2010)

> Infertility is no joke.



No kidding - to make light of this to an infertile couple is simply wicked. I've not seen it done, but few things would get me so riled up. Interesting link - I can't imagine who says things like that, though.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 30, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > Infertility is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding - to make light of this to an infertile couple is simply wicked. I've not seen it done, but few things would get me so riled up. Interesting link - I can't imagine who says things like that, though.


 
So many people. Especially in fundamentalist circles. (If you haven't been there, you're blessed)


----------



## kvanlaan (May 1, 2010)

> So many people. Especially in fundamentalist circles. (If you haven't been there, you're blessed)



Nope. Not many fundies where I come from. We're all stilted and rigid frozen chosen Dutchmen up here...


----------



## JennyG (May 1, 2010)

How many kids... too late to plan, I've already got 'em. (three, plus a miscarriage gone on ahead)
I do sometimes wish we'd had more, but there you go.....I'm so blessed as it is. 
Jessi,- I had one c-section (the first).
The consultant suggested I have a zip-fastener put in for future convenience. I expect you get that joke a lot...


----------



## Montanablue (May 1, 2010)

My fiance and I plan on adopting children, but we don't have a set number. We'll probably take it as it comes and as our finances can handle it. I'm not sure I see myself handling more than 3 or 4, especially considering some of the emotional issues that adopted children can have. (I say this as someone with an adopted sibling). But who knows!


----------



## he beholds (May 1, 2010)

JennyG said:


> How many kids... too late to plan, I've already got 'em. (three, plus a miscarriage gone on ahead)
> I do sometimes wish we'd had more, but there you go.....I'm so blessed as it is.
> Jessi,- I had one c-section (the first).
> The consultant suggested I have a zip-fastener put in for future convenience. I expect you get that joke a lot...


I haven't got that, but while I was being prepped for my last c/s, every nurse I saw asked if I was also getting my tubes tied! Finally when even the anesthesiologist asked, I said, "Dr. I am NOT getting my tubes tied. You do know that, right?"

They just assumed that I was, which made me sad. Which is also what made me ask the doctor how my uterus looked.


----------



## CatherineL (May 1, 2010)

Rev. Sheffield, those babies are absolutely adorable!

We have 4 (as of this week), can't say how many ultimately, but would definitely love more if God chooses! I DO wish random strangers would stop asking me how many I'm going to have, I think its almost as rude as nagging a potentially infertile couple as to when they'll have their first. (I don't count PB as random strangers, btw, I'm thinking people in the grocery store and the like).


----------



## Rich Koster (May 1, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> For those of you who were upset over their inability to vote on my other poll I wanted give you the opportunity to participate as well.
> 
> So... How many kids would you like to have?



I'm not upset. However, it's been a looooooooooooooooong wait.


----------



## Beoga (May 1, 2010)

In the words of Michael Scott: "I have a few of my own that I want some day."


----------



## ClayPot (May 1, 2010)

Funny that this poll came up. My wife and I just got back from a walk during which she asked me, "How do you know how many kids you should have?" I know there are many on PuritanBoard who think you should do nothing to inhibit getting pregnant, but for those who aren't of that sort, what do you think is a good reason?


----------



## Idelette (May 1, 2010)

I would like to have as many or as little as the Lord sees fit! And if the Lord opens a door, I would really love to adopt children one day! I especially would like to adopt an autistic child, if the Lord wills....I have a particular love for them!


----------



## Timothy William (May 1, 2010)

As many as God chooses to bless me with, though if it were up to me I'd ask for 3, or perhaps 2. Of course, that is dependent upon Him blessing me with a wife first.


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2010)

I'd probably like 2, 3, or 4. We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 3, 2010)

Beoga said:


> In the words of Michael Scott: "I have a few of my own that I want some day."


----------

